# Why do I always hate my hair after I just have it cut?



## neetsirk (Apr 11, 2006)

Is it true that your hair takes a few days to settle? Am I just insane?

For some reasons my layers just aren't lying right. My hairdresser cut it Saturday and when I left it looked great.

After I washed it Sunday and styled Monday morning, it just hasn't looked the same.

Do you think air drying it and then flat ironing it has something to do with it?


----------



## Saja (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine is the same...I love it when I get it done, then hate it for about a week.


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 11, 2006)

I usually go home and cry after I get a hair cut, lol... I always hate it and then eventually grow to like it. Last time I got my hair cut (about a month and a half ago) it was a little different; at first I didn't like it, got home and started to like it... now I kinda hate it :wacko:


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm exactly the same way--hate my hair the first week after it has been cut(the shorter it is, the worse i feel)then start to really like it. I think it may have something also to do with how,right after the cut,iit always looks different--better,usually--then after you go home &amp; try &amp; wash &amp; style it yourself the same way. It just never looks the same way as the hairstylist does it...The only thing I can think of to do while I wait to "like"my hair again is expeiriment with it, or just pin or te it up for a week, so I won't be obssessing about something I know is bound just to make me feel bad.

Remember, your hair WILL change and grow, and relatively fast--so hang in there! Also, you are usually the only one who sees and feels something to be "all wrong"with your hair, generally not anybody else!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no idea. Maybe Janelle will see this thread and give you some advice.

I seem to cut my hair really short, then hate it a few days later and wonder why I cut it. Then try and grow it out again.....just can't make up my mind.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2006)

Really... I love mine after its cut/colored. Always looks so pretty and I hate the fact that I can never get it to look like my hair stylist does.


----------



## Becka (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't stand mine either after its cut, it takes about 3 or 4 days for my curls to spring back. happens every time, just wait a few days, you'll be happy


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 12, 2006)

Sometimes if the ends are cut somewhat bluntly, they might not seem to lay right... after a few days they do tend to "settle" ... and you will become more comfortable styling it... so that helps as well. I think everyone becomes preoccupied with trying to do it just like their stylist, instead of doing it the way they would 2 weeks from when they got it cut. It could also be your shampoo &amp; products, among several other possibilites. If after a week or so you still don't like it... go back to the salon and have them alter it a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neetsirk (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyone letting me know that I'm not alone.

I always love my hair about a week out.

I think I'm obsessing because I'm going on vacation tomorrow and want it to look good.

My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy - he says it looks exactly the same.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 12, 2006)

lol It probably does... but I think the female brain is just programmed to think "uh oh... haircut!! what do I do!?" lol but just style it as you did before &amp; I'm sure you'll be fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And have a good time on your vacation!!


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 13, 2006)

You're not alone because I usually hate my haircut for the first week. I wear my hair short so if it is cut too short it makes me look homely. LOL

Then when it starts to grow in I wonder why I hated the cut because it looks perfect. I think I just hate change and want to look the same all the time when it comes to my hair.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 13, 2006)

lol, thats like me. But like everyone else after a few days of having it cut i start liking it.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you are worrying to much b/c of the trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />........But just relax and breathe, and enjoy yourself!!!.........However, I can't really relate because anytime I get my hair cut it's always very little small trim.


----------

